# Dog classes - Obedience or agility in Aberdeen??



## Chesben (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi all

I took my 2 to puppy classes (when they were puppies obviously!) run by an ADPT accredited trainer, who is fanatastic. She only runs puppy and junior classes so can't go back to her. The dogs are now almost 1 and 2 and I would really like to take them to classes of any sort for socialisation and training. I would like to take the older dog to agility but will not do this with my younger dog until he is almost 2. I plan to take my younger one to ringcraft but would really like to take them both to something more. Any suggestions or recommendations of good classes would really be helpful.

Thanks - oh they are both Lhasa Apsos if that helps


----------



## springsett (Aug 25, 2009)

you could look on http://www.agilitynet.com/ for an agility club


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

hey!! im from peterhead besie aberdeen!


----------



## Sylvestris Kennels (May 12, 2009)

Chesben said:


> Hi all
> 
> I took my 2 to puppy classes (when they were puppies obviously!) run by an ADPT accredited trainer, who is fanatastic. She only runs puppy and junior classes so can't go back to her. The dogs are now almost 1 and 2 and I would really like to take them to classes of any sort for socialisation and training. I would like to take the older dog to agility but will not do this with my younger dog until he is almost 2. I plan to take my younger one to ringcraft but would really like to take them both to something more. Any suggestions or recommendations of good classes would really be helpful.
> 
> Thanks - oh they are both Lhasa Apsos if that helps


Our new pup is going to classes run by Aberdeen Canine Training Society and I think they do agility and obedience classes too - click on our website and go to the links page for a link to info on the classes.


----------



## Chesben (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks for the reply people Will look through the websites and hopefully get some classes


----------



## Rhiannan (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm from aberdeenshire  I went to a great dog school by New Deer, but that is probably too far for you to travel.


----------

